# Official thread: Grizzlies Vs. Bulls Saturday February 21, 2004. 7:30 pm CST.WPXX,WGN



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Official thread: Grizzlies Vs. Bulls*

Saturday, Feb. 21
7:30 pm 
vs. Grizzlies 
TV: NBALP, WGN 


Gotta start this thread so I can post my prediction.

Grizzlies 92
Bulls 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I updated the thread for you Ace20004u!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Grizz 105
Bulls 98


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Grizz are 31-22 but are 11-15 on the road. That means they are 20-7 at home. 

Bulls win a revenge game. 

93-88


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

89








83

Saturday on WGN and the Bulls will win. With Curry getting in shape, Tyson healthy, Jamal getting more conforable at the 2 and Kirk continuing to play well, I think we're going to see a much better 2nd half of the season.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

grizzlies 105
bulls 92


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls 97

Grizzlies 92


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Grizz 95
Bulls 92


JC 19


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Griz 99
Bulls 89

Gasol 24, 14
Curry 21, 6


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 107
Grizz 103


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Grizzlies 111
Bulls 97


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

grizz 96
bulls 85

bad game


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Grizzly -- 102
The Bull -- 98


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Grizzlies 101
Bulls 99


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

grizzlies 102
bulls 75

jamal crawford 25pts, 4a, 8/19 fg 
kirk hinrich 3pts, 7a, 1-14 fg, 1-6 3ptfg


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

grizzile 98

Bulls 88


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

grizz 98
bulls 89


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls 94

grizz 72

curry runs rampant on a weak interior


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 93
Grizzlies 89


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 102
Grizzlies 90

We should be able to win this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*rlucas4257*

Memphis 104
Chicago 87


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Last night game has a chance of upset. This game spells blowout from start to finish

Grizzlies 100
Bulls 80


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll get this one in while I get a chance...

We should win but I don't like how Memphis matches up with us. AD and JYD have GOT to show up and give us even a little offense. I'm going with the Kool-Aid on this one.

Bulls 87
Memphis 82


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> We should win but I don't like how Memphis matches up with us.


A Bulls fan saying they SHOULD win vs Memphis.
Funny.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Grizzlies 96

Bulls 88


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bullz 91
Grizz 85


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Grizzlies 110.
Bulls 88.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

phooeey. no reason, just phooeey.

*BULLS 89
GRIZ 82*


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Grizzlies 95
Bulls 85


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Can't bet against a western playoff team.

Grizzlies 97
Bulls 88


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls 98
Griz 92


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

bulls 96
grizzlies 88


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Grizzlies 105
Bulls 102


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Bulls 97
Grizz 91


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls 89

Grizzlies 78


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Grizz win

Grizz 93
Bulls 90


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Grizz 101
Bulls 93

Gasol 24
Crawford 17


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Grizzlies 102
Bulls 91


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

grizz 86
Bulls 78

Gasol with 28
Erob with 24


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 86
grizzlies 95


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Bulls 91/ Grizz 83

Bulls own the Grizz for 3/4ths of the game.

Curry;

23pts, 8rbs

Kirk;

14pts, 9 dimes, 4rebs

JC;

22pts, 6 dimes


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

86









84

Leading Scorers:








19









26


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Right now it's 21-16 in favor of Memphis winning

Mighty bleak for the Bulls

Memphis 98
Bulls 94

Curry high scorer with 28


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

Griz 90
Bulls 95


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Griz-235
Bulls-234 

Williams 43 points, 27 assists 
Gasol 78 points, 45 rebounds 
Posey 17 points, 19 rebounds 


Chandler 37 points, 58 rebounds 
Curry 69 points, 45 rebounds
Crawford 67 points, 15 assists, 19 rebounds, 4 steals 

Great game.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Darius-Miles-Davis;

That post was so cool! :yes:


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Bulls 92
Grizz 87

can't help it I have to predict a bulls win... I'm still a believer...


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls: 96
Grizz: 95

It's about time we had a game winning shot this year.

Jamal?... Kirk?... ..... ...... ERob? 

You boys paying attention? 


Bonzi/Posey are going to go off if JYD has to chase them all game. If Skiles does the smart thing and puts ERob on Bonzi, this game might not be close.


Skiles puts our best lineup: Crawford/Kirk/ERob/Ty/Curry out there... and this could be a breezer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford is the only one who came to play tonight.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I dont get why Skiles refusesto play Crawford at pg for stretches .But will play a Brunson,Dupree,erob lineup basketball is a game of matchups and other teams always take advantage of theirs but we always seem to do the opposite .

on other notes : What the hell is wrong with our frontline ?We get nothing from them almost every game .What game this year will they dominate or do Kirk and Jamal have to carry this team EVERY night .My patience is running thin with that bunch.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford is the only one who came to play tonight.


Only on one side of the ball, though. He got abused on D by both Posey and Battier in the first quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Memphis is shooting lights out! Only have 1 t/o. Bulls have five.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Only on one side of the ball, though. He got abused on D by both Posey and Battier in the first quarter.


Of course, I was talking offense. No one on the first five came to guard anybody tonight. AD got abused by Gasol.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is Skiles thinking by putting a lineup of Chandler, Fizer, E-Rob, Dupree and Brunson on the floor?? That sucks even by NBDL standards.

He better put JC and KH back in to start this 2nd qtr.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Only on one side of the ball, though. He got abused on D by both Posey and Battier in the first quarter.


Both of those guys are sf's and in situations like that team defense becomes involved .He doesnt have the size nor bulk to hold them by himself .


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> on other notes : What the hell is wrong with our frontline ?We get nothing from them almost every game .What game this year will they dominate or do Kirk and Jamal have to carry this team EVERY night .My patience is running thin with that bunch.


Agreed. Our frontline is absolutely horrific at finishing inside.

The Brunsonator might get 40 minutes this game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford is the only one who came to play tonight.


As usual...

Well not the only...

But he shows up every game...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Anyone want to explain what Skiles is doing?

Oh I think I know..

Let's have the worst players out there so by the time I do bring my good guys back in, the game will be out of reach!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Posey is absolutely destroying Jamal and our frontline is absolutely pathetic. Awesome.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is just disgraceful. 

They're flatout outhustling on both ends of the court. 

AND Tyson's hands r officially the worst in the nba. How many point blank shots has he missed in this game within 5 feet? So frustrating.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jerry West loves EC, and EC is no playing ?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Jamal with the hard foul now thats what im talking about :greatjob:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Awesome Dunk By Eddy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 6-15 this quarter.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Did Pax know Posey was available this summer?

I'm going to guess he didn't....

Anyway, another long night...

I'm going to play some Live and feel better...


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

If Im John Paxson Im feeling quite stupid right about now .Our 5 million dollar man(PIp) is sitting in a suit as he has been for most of teh season and their 5 million dollar man (Posey) is rippping us a new one . Talk about one of the worst moves in franchise history .


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fizer is a man :yes:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> If Im John Paxson Im feeling quite stupid right about now .Our 5 million dollar man(PIp) is sitting in a suit as he has been for most of teh season and their 5 million dollar man (Posey) is rippping us a new one . Talk about one of the worst moves in franchise history .


He ( Pip) is his friend :yes:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

We overate hinrich


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> We overate hinrich


Hmm...

First time EVER those words have been on this board...


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Anyone thinks we should start Fizer at sf the rest of the season .Id like to see how he progresses playing on the wing .I must say he would give us a distinct advantage over most sf's in the east.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> We overate hinrich


actually, we overrate everyone on this team. jc is not a star, hinrich is not even a starter on most team, tc has hands of stone and eddie curry is soft as marshmallow.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Anyone thinks we should start Fizer at sf the rest of the season .Id like to see how he progresses playing on the wing .I must say he would give us a distinct advantage over most sf's in the east.


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Fizer has played well this first half i hope he can continue it in the 2nd half. 

The defense in this game is horrible. I have never seen jamal look so pathetic on defense...well i probably have but this game is sticking out. 

The offense is in shambles. No ball movement, people standing around. If it wasnt for JYD and Fizer this game would be over.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich is tired, tired, tired. His shot is flat because he has no legs.

The Bulls frontcourt is horrific.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Second half we need to start :

Kirk
Jamal
Fizer
Jerome
Eddy


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich is tired, tired, tired. His shot is flat because he has no legs.
> 
> The Bulls frontcourt is horrific.


i think we can say the Whole-court is horrible tonight. 

but hey, we cant still make the playoffs


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The problem with this team is not hinrich, JC, tyson, and eddy. The problem is they are the only NBA players on this team. Three years from now every other player on this team will be gone.

I mean this team has no veteran who can lead the team and it is just to much to ask players this young to lead. JC and hinrich are 23 years old and tyson and eddy are 21.

The bottom line is rose (the cancer) is still killing us. Paxson had to get rid of him and as a result we also lost marshel. So now we have to start davis and williams, who at best should be coming off the bench. We just don't have enough basketball players. Maybe if gill and pippen played all year it would have been different but they hurt (as is TC, clearly) and other teams have 6 or 7 NBA players and we have 3 who are bearly shaving.

david


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich is tired, tired, tired. His shot is flat because he has no legs.
> 
> The Bulls frontcourt is horrific.


Tyson Chandler may be injured, but he sucks right now. He's just useless on offense.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

great! jc has just committed his 4th foul. it's mop up time! let's bring in rick brunson n ronald dupree!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice behind the back.

I think AD is still hanging on the rim.

Man the Grizzlies is a freaking machine. You can tell they are well coached.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That one sequence was crazy.

Erob has no handles. He can't think and dribble at the same time. he's the anti-point guard.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Offense looks like dog turds with JC on the bench. Gasol and Tskdjwkdfjw3oij-139jrp3rsdkfjsis are effectively destroying Curry, AD and JYD.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

WE HAVE A DAHNTAY JONES SIGHTING!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich keying a comeback.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that Paxson should think about trading Hinrich.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Good comeback.

Where's Jamal, "the best point guard on the team"?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I think that Paxson should think about trading Hinrich.


i agree.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

whoaa! don't look now, they cut the deficit to 7pts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

MOTHER******* CAPTAIN KIRK IS QUITE STUDLY.

15 points that quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich is unconcious.

15 this quarter. WOW.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

uh, who's tired and has no legs?

LOL. Hinrich with 21!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a comeback


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> i agree.


I'm serious.

He deserves better than the dreck he has to play with.

Jamal has more athletic ability-p--why is he a worse player than Kirk?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> We overate hinrich


Did you catch the third quarter?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich is outplaying a far more experienced j-will in this game.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> If Im John Paxson Im feeling quite stupid right about now .Our 5 million dollar man(PIp) is sitting in a suit as he has been for most of teh season and their 5 million dollar man (Posey) is rippping us a new one . Talk about one of the worst moves in franchise history .


...And back in 2000 we selected Dalibor instead of Tsakalidis

:uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kirk another bucket :clap:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think if Hinrich went to Dallas or Sacramento or Houston -*GREAT SHOT HINEY!*-he'd make someone expendable.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk is untouchable, period ! 
God bless his parents !


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you catch the third quarter?


Thank god he shut me up. I wish all our players can do that. Im back on his bandwaggon.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

WHOA !!! KIRK HINRICH!!!

21 pts. 7 ast. 5 rb. 

Down by 4 at the 4qtr.

NICE comeback by the bulls!!!

:worship:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, we overrate everyone on this team. jc is not a star, hinrich is not even a starter on most team, tc has hands of stone and eddie curry is soft as marshmallow.


*hinrich is not even a starter on most team*

You can't be serious. Kirk is an NBA starter on a lot of teams.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

We can NEVER and i mean NEVER score when we really need to. Like last night when we were down 2 and today.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich needs to simmer down. lots of T's handed out. Kirk is feeling it and running on fumes.

Erob careless pass.


OT: the winning lotto numbers were 1 11 12 13 14 22


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles please put on the :

Kirk
Erob
Fizer
Jerome
Eddy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TRAVEL


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I think if Hinrich went to Dallas or Sacramento or Houston -*GREAT SHOT HINEY!*-he'd make someone expendable.


come on, it's just one game until he learns to shoot with more consitency, let's not overhype this kid.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Its just amazing how we get absolutely nothing from the refs night in and night out. Grizzlies have gotten away with so much sh*t tonight its unbelievable.

Anyway, 7 pt game right now.....don't see us winning. We're the worst crunch time team in the nba. And with Skiles keeping JC on the bench in the 4th so far......we've no chance. KH is spent out there......we've no other ball handler.

Props to E-Rob, KH and Fizer for keeping us in.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We're down 11. So why aren't the people who can help us catch up in the game?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

career high 25pts for hinrich.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

what the heck is he scott doing? where's jc?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

guys, only been able to get the game for minutes at a time on the radio. why isn't jamal in? is he hurt? or was it foul trouble?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> We're down 11. So why aren't the people who can help us catch up in the game?


 

They are.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> guys, only been able to get the game for minutes at a time on the radio. why isn't jamal in? is he hurt? or was it foul trouble?


Skiles did call for Jamal, but Jamal was in the restroom !:laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> what the heck is he scott doing? where's jc?


The previous JC move keyed a 3rd quarter comeback.

Why risk maaking another one?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's JC? Where's Eddy? Eddy rebounded well this game. He didn't deserve to be taken out.

AD and Chandler will help us score? Please.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pax likes Okafor, Skiles knows what he is doing:sour:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Forget the "deserved to" crap. Are you back in 4th grade?

We're trying to win a game, and to do that we need our *best* rebounders on the floor.

E-rob, Fizer and E-Rob have been handling the scoring effectively tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What did we learn from this game?

Fizer can't play when there are trade talks around him. 

Skiles doesn't care about winning anymore. No JC sighting.

Even at the end of the game, when we need quick scoring and treys. No jamal.

Rick Brunson comes in for the Bulls. woo hoo :sigh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> What did we learn from this game?
> 
> Fizer can't play when there are trade talks around him.
> ...


You don't need Jamal to win a game. Look at the record.

With Hinrich, E-rob and Fizer on the floor,_ the ball was moving_ and getting into the best position for the Bullls to score. We were within 5 with 6 seconds left. *That simply does not happen with Jamal in the game*.

The large deficit cost us this game...not the lack of Jamal. If we had stayed within 10 we'd be celebrating a win right now, not a loss.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think it's time we stop expecting Jamal and Curry to be at the center of any wins the team has.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Grizz 105
> Bulls 98


Maybe you should rename to Nostradamus...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Very glad to see Marcus come back :yes: 

Upset with score...chances getting the Ribs have been reduced  

I am adding Posey to the most hated list, plus he is an ugly one:yes: 

Potential and Jamal got a monopoly on team's winning !
:devil:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Jamal wasnt in cuz who in the heck would he guard? Posey abused him for the 1st half. No way he can guard Wells or Battier.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't need Jamal to win a game. Look at the record.
> ...


Amen! I’m with you 100%!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't need Jamal to win a game. Look at the record.
> ...


Actually the record shows the exact opposite.We came back because they took out their starters and as soon as we got close they put them back in and immediately took control of the game.

Could Jamal have helped ? probably but I have no problem with Skiles sticking with the guys who had it going in the 4th .


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually the record shows the exact opposite.


Link?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I agree that Jamal's lack of defense hurt the Bulls early on, but it was very clear with 6 minutes left in the game that the players on the court for the Bulls were spent, and ineffective offensively. To not play Eddy Curry or Jamal Crawford at the end of this game when they both have relatively fresh legs... its beyond me. 

Also, Antonio Davis is pretty terrible.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Link?



I don't know how you can prove it but when Crawford is the leading scorer, the Bulls are 10-16. when he's not we're 6-24


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can prove it but when Crawford is the leading scorer, the Bulls are *10*-16. when he's not we're *6*-24


Like I said, he doesn't affect winning much. :|


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

When you're down 11 points with 4 minutes to go, how can you not put in your other 3 point shooter? I'm sorry, but Dupree, AD, and Chandler are not going to help you make up the 11. They aren't that good on defense.

Curry was also a big part of the comeback. And he was rebounding pretty well. I don't get it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I said, he doesn't affect winning much. :|


No don't look at the wins. look at win percentage
when he's top scorer 38%. When not 20%

I'm not saying he's the only factor to winning. Just we won't know what Jamal would have done if he was playing the rest of the game. He's one of the streakiest shooters in the league and the rhythm of the game at the end fit his game play and I'm sure he would have knocked some shots down.

Have we forgotten what Jamal did to the Wiz and Cavs? he dropped 30 and 42 pts respectively. The next two games? Hinrich led with 16 and 17 and we lost. Crawford just disappeared on us and we need him to be part of the offense, including the late stretches. I don't know what benching teaches the young man.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Link?


link nothing. did you not watch the game? the bulls nearly erased our 23 point lead when our second unit was in. plus Swift's ankle sprain prevented him from playing the second half, and we had to go with little used Tsakalidis.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I was at the game tonight. In the states on some business. Memphis was never in serious doubt of losing this ball game. Great effort by Hinrich, erob and Marcus Fizer Sr to make the game interesting but it wasnt as close as the final score indicated. Chicago really won a 4 minute stretch of this game against a team with no Mike Miller and basically no Stromile Swift. Gasol played like the star that he is. They have got great wing play. Memphis plays disciplined basketball. 

Interesting contrast to last night. Both Memphis and Sac play like I wish we play, but differently. 2 totally different philosophies. Memphis likes to controlled and half court, Sacramento likes more open court. Memphis starts inside out, Sac outside in. But both teams have great off the ball movement, great spacing and a PLAN. The Bulls, are sembling a plan actually. Hinrich has the green light and can flat out score. Erob plays within his limits and does an ok job and Curry on the low block. But the Bulls need to borrow from these last 2 nights. Overdribbling (Hinrich and JC are guilty of this) and no off the ball movement (outside of Erob, I see nothing done off the ball) makes it hard to win. The spacing stinks and our big guys dont know how to pass the ball to a cutter, if we ever had one. 

any basketball fan would appreciate Divacs passing to Peja on the backdoor cuts yesterday or Pejas ability to get open for 3s. Lesson to be learned, its easier to beat someone with a good pass then off the dribble. You can do it anyway you want, but both Sac and Mem showed us how in differing ways


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> No don't look at the wins. look at win percentage
> when he's top scorer 38%. When not 20%


4 game difference in the games won.

Nuff said.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Have we forgotten what Jamal did to the Wiz and Cavs?



Have we forgotten the back to back 50 point games by A. Jamison and Delk(?)

Where are _they_ now?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 4 game difference in the games won.
> ...


BUT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE !!

Nuff said :yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> BUT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE !!
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


ah forget it. I guess you can label me a JC apologist


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Marcus 21 and 9 tonight....

Let me know if C Jeff, Brunson, Dupree, ever has a game like that..

In fact, let me know if those 3 ever even combine for those stats...

We couldn't have gotten something for him????

Please...


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

GB,

why are you such a jamal hater? the other day he puts up the similar stats as hinrich did today and how come I don't see you praising him like you did with hinrich today???

my guess is that you must have had a bad confrontation with jamal or something. maybe he didn't give you an autograph or something.....theres no reason for you to to be hating him so much. 

if you don't think jamal has an influence on the bulls winning, then i really don't know what to say. other posters here have already shown you proof that when jamal is the leading scorer, the bulls have a better winning percentage, yet you blow it off.

how many games have the bulls won when hinrich is the leading scorer???? maybe 1??? 

its fine if you think hinrich is good, but don't twist facts around and blame jamal for everything.


----------

